# Rottnest Trip advice



## sophiekelly (Aug 1, 2016)

3.	Hi! I’m looking for a few suggestions regarding hotels in Rottnest Island for a couple of friends. Our requirements are as follows: 
1. walking distance to the beach
2. Close to markets/ shops
3. Pleasant views
4. Restaurant on the premises 
5. 4+ standard 
6. Easy transport to and from airport (not imperative, but certainly helpful)
7. Private pool and spa 
Thanks, everyone!


----------

